# Block and Replace Therapy and Graves Eye Disease



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

New research supporting block and replace therapy in those who have Graves Eye Disease

http://thyroid.org/patients/ct/volume4/issue3/ct_patients_v43_9_10.html


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

lavender said:


> New research supporting block and replace therapy in those who have Graves Eye Disease
> 
> http://thyroid.org/patients/ct/volume4/issue3/ct_patients_v43_9_10.html


Excellent find, Lavender! Thank you so much for this and your dedication to the board.


----------

